# Model 3 10k Miles/6 Month Review



## PTFI (Jul 31, 2017)

Time FLIES when you're in a MODEL 3!!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

PTFI said:


> Time FLIES when you're in a MODEL 3!!!


Wow time flies and so does "The Future"!!


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

Good to hear from you again. You were quite a popular guy 6 months ago! You gave us all our first in-depth look into the car. Thanks again for that. Nice to know you haven’t had anything serious go wrong in 10k miles. Is 10k the normal amount of miles you would have put on your former ICE car in a 6 month period or is this thing just that much fun to drive?


----------



## PTFI (Jul 31, 2017)

TesLou said:


> Good to hear from you again. You were quite a popular guy 6 months ago! You gave us all our first in-depth look into the car. Thanks again for that. Nice to know you haven't had anything serious go wrong in 10k miles. Is 10k the normal amount of miles you would have put on your former ICE car in a 6 month period or is this thing just that much fun to drive?


Both! I have a 90 mile Roundtrip commute back and forth to work so the miles quickly add up! And yes... it is that much fun to drive. I really hope that the production of the Model 3 Ramps up to fulfill everyone's expectation of getting their vehicle SOON!


----------

